# Sick outerwear for decent prices?



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

What company would you guys recommend that have some pretty dope and good quality jackets and pants for a decent price?

or what specific jackets and pants?

Thanks.


----------



## Petey011 (Aug 21, 2008)

What I usually do with outerwear is buy last year's stuff right as this year's stuff is coming out. I just bought a Special Blend jacket in August for about $200 less than it would've cost me had I bought it last January.

My favorite brands for outerwear are Special Blend and Four Square though. Grenade and Dakine make good gloves, not sure if you're considering those outerwear though.

Usually the bigger companies will have such a range of product that you'll be able to find stuff from one company in any price range, and you can be pretty sure that it will be good quality because a big company like that isn't going to risk a bad image on selling cheap ass stuff.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Sessions gear for the win


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

DC has some pretty inexpensive stuff, I think.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

is Bonfire any good?


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

I just got myself a ride outerwear jacket. It has 10,000mm of waterproofness and breathability and a foursquare pant, again 10,000 mm of waterproof and breathablility. I also got dakine titan gloves, basically looks to me like the best glove out there. All of what I got are affordable and good. 

If you get a jacket and a coat, look for 10,000 mm of waterproofness and breathable.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

alaric said:


> Sessions gear for the win


QFT. i love my sessions pants and will be looking to upgrade to a sessions jacket in the next season or 2...


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

F0rgiven said:


> is Bonfire any good?


yes.


(x10 million char)


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

as low as $50 with free shipping...:thumbsup:

Save on Snowboard Jackets - Mens Jacket Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing - ShopTheBlend.com - Order Toll Free 1-866-861-5423

FORUM O-Zone Jacket
 FORUM Coombs Jacket
 
FOURSQUARE Softshell Jacket


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Cool I want some new stuff, but not so flashy


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

If you have any local ski/ride shops near you I'd check them out around Labor Day. This year in Aspen just about every shop had 50-75% off sales for last years gear. Good time to find some sick deals.


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

T.J. said:


> QFT. i love my sessions pants and will be looking to upgrade to a sessions jacket in the next season or 2...


I love my sessions jackets and pants. Their loose fit jackets fit the way l like...not baggy and not too tight.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

EDIT:
Ok well i ended up buying the Foursquare Stevo Jacket because Whiskey Militia has it on sale for 66.99 instead of 209.99. Think this sounds like a good bargain to me. lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

Heh, I was just about to mention whiskeymilitia, they've got a cheap foursquare jacket on there right now. Great deals if they have your size.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

yeah i'm tryin to find some nice pants now. Any recommendations of durable and atleast 10k waterproof/breathability pants?


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

F0rgiven said:


> yeah i'm tryin to find some nice pants now. Any recommendations of durable and atleast 10k waterproof/breathability pants?


Sessions =]


686 is what I'm looking to get pants wise.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

Fact or Fiction
Sessions pants run unusually large around the waist?


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

Tramdock.com: Sessions Alpha Pant - Men's

Has sessions pants on sale right now for $31.25, it's like whiskeymilitia.com so hurry up if you want a pair.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

SOB. i was in class so now there's only XL left....
so lame.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

alaric said:


> Sessions =]


any certain model of sessions pants you recommend?


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

I used to live in Iowa, and we didn't have anything there except for Scheels (a sports store where the snowboard kiosk was next to the hunting supplies). So I relied heavily on online shopping. I love The House, dogfunk, and DJ's Boardshop. I keep coming back to them because they have the stuff I want and at a fairly good price. They've treated me well so far....:thumbsup:

I like Sessions, they make some great outerwear, especially for the ladies who don't particularly like looking like a cupcake with frosting on top; (how did teal and pink become the new black?!  ) my boyfriend likes Foursquare, they put out some durable jackets and pants as well. I guess we're not about this years stuff, what worked last year will probably work well this year. I'd rather spend my money on a new board, season passes, or groceries.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah i ended up getting a black foursquare stevo jacket (really nice) for $75, down from $210 and Sessions gunmetal houndstooth tinker pants (nice and baggy just the way i like them. not to mention the color matches my beanie ) for $60, down from $170. Got both of them from Tramdock and Whiskey Militia.

Tramdock and Whiskey Militia are my freakin heroes. they have so many damn good deals. I even got my Oakley crowbars from them for $54, down from $95-$120.


I also like Backcountry.com. Good deals and awesome customer service.


----------

